# Sample of Tutorial contest winings



## catfish (May 14, 2007)

Hey guys:

The attached photo is a sample of the gold content of one of the header pins that I won by default from Lazersteve’s tutorial contest. There are seven (7) pounds of them.

This is a sample of one Header socket pin assembly. Each header has 30 small male pins. I removed the pins from one header socket plastic housing and soaked them in Nitric acid (Steve’s special formula) for about 10 minutes and this is the results.

Remember that if you get good solid gold pin shells, then it is very high quality gold plated. If you get small gold flakes, then it is low gold quality. Notice these are mostly all in tact... They are very fine quality gold. I am looking forward to refining them. I just haven’t made up my mind if I want to do them in a crock pot, H2O2 and HCL, or aqua regia. 

You guys missed out by not entering the tutorial contest. This is a real prize and will mine out to a handsome amount of gold. I am anxiously waiting for the next tutorial. I have a plan to build an electronic catfish shocker and it will be installed in a scold snuff box. Ha-HA. This is for you southern boys.

Steve thanks for your many contributions to this forum and the members.

Catfish


----------



## champ110 (May 14, 2007)

how much does that weigh?


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2007)

I don't know, but if I get time tommorow I will try to weigh. It wont be much. One would probally have to weigh several and do the math. My gold scales only have an accuracy of + or - .1 gram.

I will let you know.

Catfish


----------



## champ110 (May 14, 2007)

i won a pound of those and havent gotten around to doing much with them other than pulling most out of the plastic. i was thinking of using nitric acid to get the gold. i should have a good supply of free nitric...very lucky to have connections in the chemical and waste disposal business.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 14, 2007)

catfish said:


> I have a plan to build an electronic catfish shocker and it will be installed in a scold snuff box. Ha-HA. This is for you southern boys.
> 
> Steve thanks for your many contributions to this forum and the members.
> 
> Catfish



LMFAO! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Noxx (May 14, 2007)

Ha you lucky dog ! I would have won if I had time to lol.


----------



## lazersteve (May 15, 2007)

Noxx,

I could send you a free pound as a consulation prize if you want to pay the shipping to the Great White North?

PM me if you want a sample. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## AgAuPtRh (May 15, 2007)

hey catfish,

when you get your fish shocker done let me know -- I can mount that with my talking bass heh heh heh !!!!!!!!! 

good job on the pins. 

If I have a furnace built by the time the next tutorial comes around you may have some competition.


----------



## Noxx (May 15, 2007)

That's a good idea steve  But I must deserve it. I will finish my BDG tutorial first...
Thanks


----------



## Noxx (May 15, 2007)

BTW, I recommend to use plain HCl.


----------



## champ110 (May 15, 2007)

finished pulling all the pins tonight im going to try and recover the gold later this week. ill let you know my start and finish weights when im done.


----------



## Paige (May 26, 2007)

It surely is nice of Steve to just give away his gold containing stuff.

He's a really great guy in also sharing his knowledge.

Paige


----------

